# Help!! My goat looks so skinny..



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello.. Im newbie here, especially in goat.. Hehe.. I. Want to ask about my goat condition.. She looks very skinny.. But her stomach is so big.. Every morning she eat 1cup soybean meal + 80gram complete feed that i bought.. After that i give her grass.. And in afternoon i give her more grass to eat.. Is there something wrong?? And one more question.. Is she pregnant??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is WAY to skinny. She needs a lot more groceries than that but you need to slowly up it. I would be adding alfalfa pellets and calf manna. She should be fed twice a day and you need to probably get her up to 4 to 5 cups per feeding. But once again you need to increase slowly.

I would also get a fecal done to include coccidia. 

She also needs a good loose goat mineral.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Karen is right. She needs way more to eat, but up the amounts slowly. What kind of grass? Is it fresh cut or hay? Do you have hay available? I'd get her on some grass hay full feed (in front of her all the time)....take some time doing it...at least a week. If you can't do that, then gradually increase the amount of grass you're feeding so that there is feed in front of her all the time. Drop the amount of soybean meal to about 1/4 cup....that is too much protein at one time. Increase your grain mix slowly to at least 6 cups a day. The feed increase should take you at least 2 weeks if not 3.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

She does look super super skinny. But dont feel bad just do what they said and she should be up and fat in no time.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

T.T I feed them with fresh king grass, crab grass, and sometime i added legum leaf(its called Kaliandra here). I just bought them 1 months ago.. I thought they are skinny because a long trip from the farm to my place.. But after 1 month they still looked skinny.. So i think i should follow everybody advice here.. In my place is very hard(even i never heard) to find alfafa seller here.. Can i change with other thing?? About grain, is it like an oatmeal?? Im very sorry to ask to much question and my english is so bad.. I hope someone will understand.. Hehe..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there any one nearby who has raised goats for a long time or a knowledgeable breeder that you can visit for advice? It's really hard for us to know what type of local feeds are available for you to use.

Have the goats been treated for parasites? Worms, coccidia, and lice can all drain them. 

Are there poops normal goat pellets? Is the inside of their bottom eyelids nice and bright pink or red?

Usually it is best to just feed the goats mostly grasses, brush, tree, legumes, etc. ("roughage") because that is what they are meant to eat. But if does are pregnant or feeding kids then grains (oats, etc.) have to be added to keep their weight up and allow them to produce milk. If that doe is pregnant then she needs grain. Is her udder growing? Is she getting wider on her right side?


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Acctually i have ask an advice from the farmer that sell this goat.. He said that i just need to feed my goat once in 2pm with grass+legumes.. But my goat will shout very loud everytime they see me.. So i feed them twice a day.. 

I have dewormed all my goat when they arrived with kepromec oral(i see the box said its ivermectin and the dosage is 0.2ml/10kg).. The poop looks good.. Haha.. 

Is rice are grain?? Should i cook it first or just give them raw?? How about flour for making bread??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes I agree get a fecal on her that might be the problem. make sure there is no overload of worms.

Lets pray it is that and not johnes.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I feed my goats all the hay (grass) that they want. Other people like to break it in to two feedings so that they waste less. They can eat up to 5 lbs of hay (grass, browse, trees, shrubs, legumes) each per day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all the good advice.

It is best to feed 2 x a day, goats need roughage which is hay, not just browse. And she needs grain as mentioned to help put on weight.

If you have no storage space for hay, I highly recommend building one for winter feed storage. Even if it is small or cheaply made as long as it keeps the hay dry.
Or get pallets and put hay on that and if it rains, have a tarp to cover it and have it somewhere that the wind won't wipe it apart or off the hay.
Hay helps their rumen stay healthy. Everything in moderation, start her out slowly.

But first, I would test her fecal for worms and cocci to see if she needs treatment. 
How are her inner lower eyelid and gum coloring?

Have loose salt and minerals out for her free choice with copper and selenium in it. Do not get the block.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I may have some ideas for you. Are you in the wet part of Indonesia or the dry part?


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oww so mineral block is not to good?? Almost everyday is raining here.. But maybe sometime its getting a bit dry here..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, can you get Gamel leafs? Turi leafs and pods? Jayanti? These are all very good for your goats and they should have some every day. Even during the dry season you can rake up dry leafs and pods to feed your goats. 

For grain you could use a tiny amount of wheat and oatmeal. Cooked barley is good as well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I found a bit of info on Kaliandra. It's a legume with high protein content, so may be able to be fed in the same manner we do alfalfa. They suggest feeding it fresh as you do because there's a chance of toxicity if fed dry.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, Turi leafs and pods, Gamel, and Jayanti are safer are during the dry time. Living where animal food is cut and carry, the animals have a hard time in the hot summer.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ooowww i have kaliandra plant.. But its still small plant.. I also plant gamal(someone said its gliricida).. Waw thanks a lot you all.. I hope her body gets better.. 

I give them a plenty of grass but i dont know the name.. Is it safe??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, that looks wonderful for goats. Good Luck to you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you thought about cutting and drying some of that grass for the dry time when there is no food?


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm.. I never heard about drying grass here.. Do you have a link that explain how to drying a grass?? Is any kind of grass can be dried??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, any kind of grass can be dried. You can cut it and dry it, Then store it in nets for the dry time. You can dry it in the sun or in house.


----------



## nyo91 (Apr 4, 2014)

So i just have to cut it, and then dry it under the sun untill it looks dried and brown??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You would cut it and dry it for a couple days, then turn it and let it dry more. You want it dried well but still green colored.


----------

